
Show HN: Hack – Hacker News iOS client with swipe to upvote, favorite, reply - busymom0
http://itunes.apple.com/app/id1464477788
======
busymom0
OP developer here. I had shared it before but it lacked many features which HN
community requested. So I have been working on adding them in for the last
month.

Features which make my app stand out to other clients and hacker news on
browser -

\- Swipe on a post or comment to upvote or favorite.

\- Reply/Edit to comments and posts from the app.

\- Submit new posts

\- Dark theme - both pure black as well as light gray. It is free on a per
session basis. If the app is relaunched, it will default to light theme. You
can purchase a small one time in app purchase to unlock it permanently.

\- 10 font choices and many color themes, full customization of font sizes and
padding

\- iPad support with Split View

\- Landscape and Portrait support

\- Chronological view similar to [https://hckrnews.com](https://hckrnews.com)

\- All known hacker news endpoints - News, front page, Ask HN, Show HN, Show
HN Newest, classic, active, best stories, best comments, new stories, new
comments, noob stories, noob comments, jobs, over 100-500 points

\- Ability to block posts with keywords, domains, username

\- Powerful Search powered by Algolia API. You can sort search by adding
"@date". Search for stories only by adding "#story", comments by adding
"#comments". Search for a story by a particular user by adding
"#story,author_username" etc

\- Beautiful UI (I understand my opinion is biased though).

\- No ads, No subscriptions.

Many other features which I would let the app speak for itself.

I am available here for any questions and feedback to make the app better!

